# Dog with speedlight SB-600



## brianT (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi,

I never really used a flash before, but I bought an SB-600 and so far I'm really enjoying it.  Below is a shot I took of my dog.  I was holding the SB-600 up with my left hand.  It was taken on an overcast day, under some dark trees in the park.  Without the flash, the dog (black lab) would have been severely underexposed (or the background partly overexposed).  I really like the SB-600.  What do you think of the photo?  CC is welcome.  Thanks.






Aperture: F5, Shutter: 1/80, ISO: 200, SB600: TTL -3.0EV, focal length: 26mm, exposure mode: manual


----------



## musicaleCA (Nov 25, 2009)

Well done. Glad to see you're following the general rule of thumb to get the *u**k*ng flash off the camera.


----------



## IgsEMT (Nov 25, 2009)

> general rule of thumb to get the *u**k*ng flash off the camera.


I thought the rule was to learn lighting :lmao:
But welcome to flash/LIGHT photography  it is a nice place.
good capture


----------



## camz (Nov 25, 2009)

musicaleCA said:


> Well done. Glad to see you're following the general rule of thumb to get the *u**k*ng flash off the camera.


 
 yeah no kidding. Since I got my new transcievers Music I've been playing around with them so much I've barely done any natural light. My old Pus II's are asking for major attention from me as well


Op pretty solid shot.


----------



## musicaleCA (Nov 25, 2009)

Indeed. Once you get the darn things away from the camera body, then they really shine.  

But hey, don't ruin a shot with "good" light either. Sometimes the ambient is perfect, much of the time it may just need a nudge (well, that's totally dependant on what you're shooting) to get your lighting in the right place...and sometimes it's just plain fun to over-power the ambient for the sake of seeing what will happen.


----------



## camz (Nov 25, 2009)

musicaleCA said:


> and sometimes it's just plain fun to over-power the ambient for the sake of seeing what will happen.


 
Yeah..Lately I've been really in to overpowering or killing the ambient to get a bit of a dramatic look - I guess it depends on the toys that I'm currently fond of.

I'm geting a TS-E next so I'll probably be doing alot of that in the coming months..lol


----------



## brianT (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.  The hardest thing about using the speedlight off camera is positioning it because I can't see the result until it fires.  I need an assistant to hold the speedlight!

Here's another shot I did, but I feel the light is too strong in this one:


----------

